# Television en inglaterra



## guaranted (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola a todos!

Estoy viviendo en Inglaterra y me compre un televisor. Mi sorpresa fue que para poder ver la television aqui tienes que pagar £10 al mes (unos 15 €) y la verdad es que yo no estoy pa mas gastos.

El caso es que la tv ya te viene con una antena de estas que son como un circulo que se ponen encima del televisor (perdonar porque no se el nombre de estas antenas), espero que me entendais. Bien, la cuestion es que con esta antena de los 5 canales gratis que puedo ver solo cojo bien 3 y uno mal, y otro ni lo cojo.

Sabeis alguna forma de poder mejorar la calidad de imagen de los canales y alguna forma de coger el canal que me falta?

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda y un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## jesus flores (Oct 4, 2006)

Hola talvez podria agregarle un amplificador de señal encontraras un circuito en http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/index.html en la seccion de projects ,rf, dice tv signal amplificadorfier, espero que le sirva ,despues me comenta que tal le fue


----------



## danidetapia (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola!! Yo ahora mismo estoy en Gales, y anteriormente tambien estuve en inglaterra (Sheffield). Te informaciónrmo de que tu no pagas por usar una antena u otra, pagas por usar una tele. Y pasan con unos detectores que miden perfectamente si hay alguien tomando señal de television, si te detectan, te mandan una nota de aviso, y apartir de ahi pueden allanarte la casa y mirar a ver si tienes alguna tele. Si la tienes, ni te molestes en decir q solo la usas para la play, q nunca la encendiste o lo que sea... Date por multado...
Es mas... el sistema que propones con una antena de cuernos (o como sea) es el que muchos ingleses usan aun teniendo licencia, porque en muchas casas no hay antenas exteriores. No obstante, si quieres arriesgar... yo conozco gente que hasta compro un coche y anduvo con el sin asegurar... Asi que es cuestion de cojo...


----------

